# Trade offshore trip



## BRAD T (Oct 18, 2010)

i have a 34ft sundancer at the yacht basin not really a fishing boat but it'll work i want to go offshore with someone who knows where and when to go. i pay all gas and refreshments you just bring knowledge. I can only go on weds and or thurs. pm if int


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

Give me a Call I go offshore everytime it's flat! Up to 90 miles! Iam off the whole month of July! Iam a ling catching fool 479 414 3107 let's go to the claypile! Or stetsons rock! What is your range!


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Brad, i own a 33' Hydrasport, i have a blown power head at this time, if you would like, i have plenty of numbers and places to go. Pm me and let's talk


----------

